# Accident advice needed



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

36 years old male.

Hi fellas! I will try to be short. I was involved in a collision on Nov 25th. 100% fault of the other party. He didn't yield while making a left turn. It was not a serious accident, I braked hard and did an evasive manuever. I didn't feel any discomfort for about 24 hours. But now I feel burning pain in my lower back, waist and hip area. Doc checked my reflexes, strength in my legs and all that. She even made me walk on my heels and on front part of my feet. I did fine. She told me my spine is fine otherwise I wouldn't be able to do half of that without crying with pain. So she concluded that it is a muscle sprain or soft tissue injury. She told me to take some meds, rest and do some physical therapy. And to stay active by walking and moving.

All that said, yesterday the insurance adjuster offered to get my car fixed, to pay my lost wages, to pay $3000 for my pain and suffering, and $10,000 for future medical bills including massage and chiropractic etc. The $10,000 will remain with them, and will be used to pay my bills.

What should I do? I am not the kind of person that sues insurance companies for all kinds of BS. The only worry is my pain, and hopefully it subsides in the next 2-4 weeks.
What do you guys suggest? Should I sign the paperwork? I don't want to deal with the crooked injury lawyers. They care about their own pockets.

Thanks in advance and stay safe!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If you don’t like the deal then you have to get your own lawyer. You could also counter offer them and say you want the the $10k, not for them to hold it and say you talked to a lawyer who says they can get more. See what they do with your bluff. They know you can probably get more with a lawyer so they offer you low. Tissue and muscle damage could last for weeks or months. Honestly without the injuries healed you don’t know what the final costs are, you could have a pinched nerve or something that could take a lot of treatment, the $10k could come up short. I would wait a week or two and see where your injuries are, you should have plenty of time to work out an agreement and seeing if the injuries go away quickly would be the first thing


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks. Waiting a few weeks is a good idea. I hope they give me my lost wages and keep it seperate from this injury case. It is around $2000 and I have bills to pay. I can still work despite the discomfort and I will probably be driving again after my car comes out of the shop.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

I don't think I have a pinched nerve. Pinched nerves can cripple you. I am 205 lbs and can walk around. Yes it hurts but I can walk around. My legs are fine. It feels like a internal bruise and it is affecting and radiating to the surrounding areas.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I am somewhat in a similar situation, I was rear ended at 40 miles an hour back in October I was at a dead stop. She hit me so hard she pushed me into the car in front of me and totaled that car. Come to find out she didn’t have insurance, her car wasn’t registered and her license was expired. 100% her fault. My insurance paid to get my car fixed, and my PIP is covering my medical expenses for now, after that it is on my medical insurance. I injured my shoulder, have neck, back and hip pain. I am also doing PT 2x per week for the next 6-8 weeks. 

I have uninsured motorist for up to $100,000, and my lawyer is going to be asking for every penny of that. I’d get a lawyer if I were you. Go after them for every penny you can get. Milk it for as long as you can.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

MissAnne said:


> I am somewhat in a similar situation, I was rear ended at 40 miles an hour back in October I was at a dead stop. She hit me so hard she pushed me into the car in front of me and totaled that car. Come to find out she didn’t have insurance, her car wasn’t registered and her license was expired. 100% her fault. My insurance paid to get my car fixed, and my PIP is covering my medical expenses for now, after that it is on my medical insurance. I injured my shoulder, have neck, back and hip pain. I am also doing PT 2x per week for the next 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I have uninsured motorist for up to $100,000, and my lawyer is going to be asking for every penny of that. I’d get a lawyer if I were you. Go after them for every penny you can get. Milk it for as long as you can.


Sorry what happened to you miss. Your collision sounds very serious. My neck, shoulders and upper back are fine. The car received $4000 damage, $1,300 of which is the headlight alone. It had a little scratch on it but I am getting it replaced.

I wish you a speedy recovery. I would suggest you add hot Sauna to your treatment as well.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

If I recover in a few weeks I don't want anything from anybody. Dealing with lawyers and doctors is a stress in itself. I don't want that in my life.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Omar driving said:


> 36 years old male.
> 
> Hi fellas! I will try to be short. I was involved in a collision on Nov 25th. 100% fault of the other party. He didn't yield while making a left turn. It was not a serious accident, I braked hard and did an evasive manuever. I didn't feel any discomfort for about 24 hours. But now I feel burning pain in my lower back, waist and hip area. Doc checked my reflexes, strength in my legs and all that. She even made me walk on my heels and on front part of my feet. I did fine. She told me my spine is fine otherwise I wouldn't be able to do half of that without crying with pain. So she concluded that it is a muscle sprain or soft tissue injury. She told me to take some meds, rest and do some physical therapy. And to stay active by walking and moving.
> 
> ...


Get a personal injury “ambulance chaser” attorney, and make no further statements, especially to insurance adjusters or doctors.

Also, everything you’ve written here is subject to subpoena.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Omar driving said:


> If I recover in a few weeks I don't want anything from anybody. Dealing with lawyers and doctors is a stress in itself. I don't want that in my life.





Omar driving said:


> Sorry what happened to you miss. Your collision sounds very serious. My neck, shoulders and upper back are fine. The car received $4000 damage, $1,300 of which is the headlight alone. It had a little scratch on it but I am getting it replaced.
> 
> I wish you a speedy recovery. I would suggest you add hot Sauna to your treatment as well.


thank you … I got a tens unit, and muscle stimulator, I love that thing. It really helps with my neck and my shoulder. My car had almost $11,000 worth of damage to it. Allstate’s going to go after her to get those costs back, but good luck, she’s a full-time student living with her parents.

hope you heal quickly 👍


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> 36 years old male.
> 
> Hi fellas! I will try to be short. I was involved in a collision on Nov 25th. 100% fault of the other party. He didn't yield while making a left turn. It was not a serious accident, I braked hard and did an evasive manuever. I didn't feel any discomfort for about 24 hours. But now I feel burning pain in my lower back, waist and hip area. Doc checked my reflexes, strength in my legs and all that. She even made me walk on my heels and on front part of my feet. I did fine. She told me my spine is fine otherwise I wouldn't be able to do half of that without crying with pain. So she concluded that it is a muscle sprain or soft tissue injury. She told me to take some meds, rest and do some physical therapy. And to stay active by walking and moving.
> 
> ...


Get a Personal injury lawyer NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

I have a very clean intention right now. I intend that once the pain subsides, I will call the adjuster sign the paperwork and thank them for the $3000. January 1 2022 and I am pain free. Karma please take care of me!

Have a good night fellas


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Omar driving said:


> I have a very clean intention right now. I intend that once the pain subsides, I will call the adjuster sign the paperwork and thank them for the $3000. January 1 2022 and I am pain free. Karma please take care of me!
> 
> Have a good night fellas


You asked for advice, but it seems you were only seeking validation here for your (stupid) decision to sign a document from the insurance adjuster without consulting an attorney.

I want to post the “what an idiot” meme.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You asked for advice, but it seems you were only seeking validation here for your (stupid) decision to sign a document from the insurance adjuster without consulting an attorney.
> 
> I want to post the “what an idiot” meme.


Dealing with lawyers is more stressful than having some pain in my waist and hips. But I will call a lawyer on Monday to see what they say.

And what if I had hit a tree and injured myself? Who would I blame for that? I think I will keep my faith in Karma. I will be fine.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Omar driving said:


> Dealing with lawyers is more stressful than having some pain in my waist and hips. But I will call a lawyer on Monday to see what they say.
> 
> And what if I had hit a tree and injured myself? Who would I blame for that? I think I will keep my faith in Karma. I will be fine.


I don’t care about whatifisms. You came here asking for advice about a car accident in which you were injured and described it as not being your fault.

But go ahead and keep posting details and anecdotes that are subject to subpoena.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

a small rear end-er is not a $100k payout.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I don’t care about whatifisms. You came here asking for advice about a car accident in which you were injured and described it as not being your fault.
> 
> But go ahead and keep posting details and anecdotes that are subject to subpoena.


Nothing here is binding, if he don’t want to go for the cash grab then that’s on him. As long as he isn’t saying he is faking you can subpoena this and it’s worthless. This is no different then discussing it with a friend or neighbor. Quit fear mongering.

Best thing to do is wait it out like I think he is going to do, if the pain goes away then the deal isn’t that bad. Lost wages, everything paid and a little extra isn’t a bad deal if the pain goes away and there aren’t anymore issues. The only concern if the pain doesn’t go away in a couple of weeks, you never know if you have long term damage, that’s on you and the doctor to figure out. More then likely it’s just some bruising, I’d say wait until Jan 1, if it’s not gone by then the doctor can start figuring out what is going on, if it’s gone take the deal. Getting a consult from a lawyer isn’t a bad idea either, make sure they aren’t offering you a bad deal


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The correct answer is ALWAYS talk to an attorney first. It’s not a “money grab” to protect yourself and your future well-being. If you are suffering down the road you will understand the wisdom in it.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Omar driving said:


> 36 years old male.
> 
> Hi fellas! I will try to be short. I was involved in a collision on Nov 25th. 100% fault of the other party. He didn't yield while making a left turn. It was not a serious accident, I braked hard and did an evasive manuever. I didn't feel any discomfort for about 24 hours. But now I feel burning pain in my lower back, waist and hip area. Doc checked my reflexes, strength in my legs and all that. She even made me walk on my heels and on front part of my feet. I did fine. She told me my spine is fine otherwise I wouldn't be able to do half of that without crying with pain. So she concluded that it is a muscle sprain or soft tissue injury. She told me to take some meds, rest and do some physical therapy. And to stay active by walking and moving.
> 
> ...


Don't take it, $3k for pain and suffering is too little. I recently got $24k and I heard some other people got like near $100k.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I will never forget when a lady in Tacoma pickup truck drove through a stop sign and hit me with 2 pax.The passengers summoned another uber and left for work, and I had to be towed to a shop.It took about 2 months to get it fixed!I was lucky the pax were ok, but the Tacoma tried to lie about stopping and my tons of pictures proved otherwise!After that I got rideshare endorsed, but it cost me an extra 1k a year due to my miles!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I will say at the time nobody else really offered the extra insurance, and I did run quite a few miles a year as a full timer!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> Dealing with lawyers is more stressful than having some pain in my waist and hips. But I will call a lawyer on Monday to see what they say.
> 
> And what if I had hit a tree and injured myself? Who would I blame for that? I think I will keep my faith in Karma. I will be fine.


The lawyers who work in this space tend to be veryy good, and work with you.

THAT is the only way they get paid


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Depends on your state, but in Cali you can sue the driver of the other car for up to $10k. When he looses, the insurance company has to pay the amount of the judgment.

I had to sue an insured of Geico a couple years ago.
Easy peasy ... won.

That little lizard didn't have a chance.



.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

I wouldn't sign anything. You need to consult a lawyer for solid advice. I had an accident, 20 years ago, that has been causing more problems for me now. Even minor injuries when you're young will cause pain and suffering as you age.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

LoLo SF said:


> I wouldn't sign anything. You need to consult a lawyer for solid advice. I had an accident, 20 years ago, that has been causing more problems for me now. Even minor injuries when you're young will cause pain and suffering as you age.


It also depends how serious an accident is. Naturally if someone gets rear end or t boned at 40 mph, complications can arise. As I said before my accident felt not very serious. I braked hard and the speed of impact wasn't more than 10, that's my guess. It shouldn't cause any spine issues, HOPEFULLY.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Omar driving said:


> It also depends how serious an accident is. Naturally if someone gets rear end or t boned at 40 mph, complications can arise. As I said before my accident felt not very serious. I braked hard and the speed of impact wasn't more than 10, that's my guess. It shouldn't cause any spine issues, HOPEFULLY.


Just call the lawyer already.

Free consultation is key. Then do quick math.

Lawyer's offer > insurance company offer = go with lawyer.

Insurance company offer > Lawyer's offer = DIY


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

---Update---

I picked my car from the body shop. Also received $2,500+ in lost wages. Going to work now, it hurts but I want to work. Work is good for physical and emotional well being.
Karma, please make my pain go away by Jan 1 and I will sign the release documents. I have no time and energy for the stress of dealing with Lawyers. Please take care of me!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Women post here too. It isn't a man's world.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Omar driving said:


> Going to work now, it hurts but I want to work. Work is good for physical and emotional well being.


This is how people end up debilitated or in wheelchairs permanently.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> This is how people end up debilitated or in wheelchairs permanently.


I will go easy on myself. I made $200 today. and now I'm going to the gym. I'll spend some time on the treadmil, do my PT exercise and spend 20 minutes in the hot jacuzzi, and then I'l go home sleep for 10 hours. Working makes me feel good.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Women post here too. It isn't a man's world.


Women, yes.
Ladies ...? Eyeeeee dunno .....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Omar driving said:


> I will go easy on myself. I made $200 today. and now I'm going to the gym. I'll spend some time on the treadmil, do my PT exercise and spend 20 minutes in the hot jacuzzi, and then I'l go home sleep for 10 hours. Working makes me feel good.


I just banged my wife 14 years younger than me, on the couch and in the the kitchen while she washed dishes and rubbed her 6-mos pregnant belly.

I exchanged my now-50 year old ex-wife for a newer model last year, so life's good.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I just banged my wife 14 years younger than me, on the couch and in the the kitchen while she washed dishes and rubbed her 6-mos pregnant belly.
> 
> I exchanged my now-50 year old ex-wife for a newer model last year, so life's good.


How did you ever become a Premium Member?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> How did you ever become a Premium Member?


If you have to ask, you don't deserve to know.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> If you have to ask, you don't deserve to know.


I am ashamed to share the same first name with you.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I am ashamed to share the same first name with you.


Also, her dad - a multi-millionaire (who is only 12 years older than me) thanked me for taking such good care of his daughter.

This morning.

Life is good. So why are you so bitter?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Also, her dad - a multi-millionaire (who is only 12 years older than me) thanked me for taking such good care of his daughter.
> 
> This morning.
> 
> Life is good. So why are you so bitter?


Jealousy

I'll get over it.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I just banged my wife 14 years younger than me, on the couch and in the the kitchen while she washed dishes and rubbed her 6-mos pregnant belly.
> 
> I exchanged my now-50 year old ex-wife for a newer model last year, so life's good.


With low back pain thats quite a accomplishment 😉


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> With low back pain thats quite a accomplishment 😉


Hell, I can answer that.
Just add one more pill to your usual Viagra. Add a Narco.
NOW it's a party.

.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

So if I go to a lawyer, can they ask massage therapist dont charge me and wait when the case is settled? I want some massage but it is not cheap.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Hell, I can answer that.
> Just add one more pill to your usual Viagra. Add a Narco.
> NOW it's a party.
> 
> .


Sounds a good a idea


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Omar driving said:


> So if I go to a lawyer, can they ask massage therapist dont charge me and wait when the case is settled? I want some massage but it is not cheap.


When I was in a car accident (not my fault) a long time ago, the chiropractor knew I had a lawyer and had some arrangement to be paid upon settlement of the case. 

They should do something like that with massage therapy IF your doctor prescribes it.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

New2This said:


> When I was in a car accident (not my fault) a long time ago, the chiropractor knew I had a lawyer and had some arrangement to be paid upon settlement of the case.
> 
> They should do something like that with massage therapy IF your doctor prescribes it.


Thanks. One massge therapist told me they accept at fault insurance company when I told them they will keep $10k for my medical bills. Tomorrow I'll ask them if they can accept a lawyer's letter


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

MissAnne said:


> I am somewhat in a similar situation, I was rear ended at 40 miles an hour back in October I was at a dead stop. She hit me so hard she pushed me into the car in front of me and totaled that car. Come to find out she didn’t have insurance, her car wasn’t registered and her license was expired. 100% her fault. My insurance paid to get my car fixed, and my PIP is covering my medical expenses for now, after that it is on my medical insurance. I injured my shoulder, have neck, back and hip pain. I am also doing PT 2x per week for the next 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I have uninsured motorist for up to $100,000, and my lawyer is going to be asking for every penny of that. I’d get a lawyer if I were you. Go after them for every penny you can get. Milk it for as long as you can.


Physical Therapy is making my pain worse. More areas hurt now. Does PT really help?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Omar driving said:


> Physical Therapy is making my pain worse. More areas hurt now. Does PT really help?


It’s definitely helping me, the only thing that’s really painful right now is my neck.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

MissAnne said:


> It’s definitely helping me, the only thing that’s really painful right now is my neck.


Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Feeling better 50 per cent after one month. I will wait for Feb 1 before thinking about lawyer.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Physio therapy is scam. It made my pain worse i stopped it now feeling much better. physio therapy, chiro these things are scam. they r invention of lawyers and insurance companies. i like massage, gym and jacuzzi more.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

As you may know I was in a accident 45 days ago. Unusual for back sprain pain to last more than six weeks. So they sent me for MRI. MRI seems normal , even i am not a doctor but the language is very easy. I googled about disc problems they are called herniation. I am blessed my discs are fine after driving for years and i will be 37 in a few months.
Waiting for a call from my doctor. in the mean time i will use a thousand bucks from my saving account for massage. I am on the phone with a few injury lawyers also. The reason I am doing this is coz my hospital sent me a letter demanding insurance information for the accident. Why cant they bill my health insurance i dont get it. I cant deal with all this. Let them talk to my lawyer.
Back sprain is a pain in the ass i am telling.

MRI

Study Result

Impression

IMPRESSION:
No disc herniation, thecal sac narrowing, or foraminal stenosis. No
evidence of nerve root compression.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

My MRI says my spine has normal alignment and no herniation in any lumbar discs whatsoever. Pain is bothering. It is some microscopic tear in the muscles in my low back. Phyio therapy hasnt been helpful.
Friends are suggesting I see a chiropractor. Chiropactor will probably say my spine is out of alignment and he will put it back in place 🤣 Who to trust. MRI or Chiropractors? Trust me, you don't want these thieves even touch you!


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Instead I bought a massage package today. six 90 min sessions for 640 bucks. The therapist will decide what kind of massage i will need after talking in person. It will be probably be deep tissue massage. it should help the massucles relax and fing heal.


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

Omar driving said:


> Instead I bought a massage package today. six 90 min sessions for 640 bucks. The therapist will decide what kind of massage i will need after talking in person. It will be probably be deep tissue massage. it should help the massucles relax and fing heal.


Any update to your story?


----------

